# Are Plasmas a Doomed TV Technology?



## Steve Crowe

*Are Plasmas a Doomed TV Technology?*

By Jason Unger
*After news of Pioneer's expected exit from the market, can plasmas stay afloat?*


Display technologies are continually changing, with progress and evolution happening all the time.


CRTs are basically dead. OLED is on the way. LCDs tend to be pushed more by salespeople.


So where does this leave plasmas?


 

Plasma displays, which have almost always had better black levels than comparable technologies, may be on their final legs. As LCDs have gotten bigger, plasma shipments have dropped and manufacturers have begun focusing on other technologies. There's even been talk of banning plasmas in Europe because of the amount of power they consume.


With the news that Pioneer, manufacturer of the highly-rated Kuro plasmas, may be exiting the TV market completely, is the technology nearing its end?


There are certainly manufacturers still making plasmas, but they all also offer LCDs.


So, we want to know: are plasmas a doomed TV technology?

* Click here to continue *.


----------

